# Best kayaking advice.



## Phil U.

3) ELFing on the Ark goes year round...


----------



## BrianP

1)First time making a really scary ferry of death, my partner yells as he leaves the eddy in front of me, "Don't fuck it up!"
2)"Why would you be upside down, you have a paddle in your hands don't you?" In response to someone saying how they really wouldn't want to be upside down at a certain part of a rapid.


----------



## TonyM

Look ahead to where you want to go, not to where you don't.


----------



## lmyers

Phil U. said:


> 3) ELFing on the Ark goes year round...


Uh, no it doesn't. Have you already forgot last season? Rio was completely iced over above BV until March..... and I wouldn't recommend dropping into the Gorge in the middle of winter without a visual.

Starting to see ice on the river now. From what I saw Sunday the Numbers will likely be locking up in the next couple weeks.

On that note, Shoshone does stay open year round....

single sentence advice:

Work to meet your own goals, not the goals of others.


----------



## Phil U.

lmyers said:


> Uh, no it doesn't. Have you already forgot last season? Rio was completely iced over above BV until March..... and I wouldn't recommend dropping into the Gorge in the middle of winter without a visual.
> 
> Starting to see ice on the river now. From what I saw Sunday the Numbers will likely be locking up in the next couple weeks.
> 
> On that note, Shoshone does stay open year round....
> 
> single sentence advice:
> 
> Work to meet your own goals, not the goals of others.


Ahh, details... Should have said, "Some years". Mostly wanted to counter the false info that Gore is the only thing going now. Carry on.


----------



## glenn

In the flow committed to a big water style rapid a member of the group yells paddle hard retard. I still say this to myself on some big ones.

Boof everything - WWOTSR


----------



## Bpsig

"Meet force with force" and what glenn said, "paddle hard retard!"


----------



## Favre

"When s#!+ gets hectic, lean forward and paddle hard."
-The most common advice I give..


----------



## LSB

Everything that you SHOULD do in kayaking is the exact opposite of what your natural reaction to the situation is.

Keep your upstream edge up.

Dont let go of your paddle to keep your balance. Youre just waving at the crowd.
(OK, it's 2 sentences but the second one is the funny part)


----------



## DoubleYouEss

Don't suck.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

The best advise I ever got was: "Go left or die!" 

And of course "paddle hard retard!"


----------



## Phil U.

Rocks are your friends.


----------



## suzpollon

When setting up for the second half of a roll - 

"Don't focus on the rocks, you'll hit them whether you think about them or not."


----------



## barry

whether it's forgetting you left your sprayskirt at home...missing a critical line...or swimming; "don't be _that_ guy"


----------



## RiverWrangler

"Check out your group, if you can't find the victim - it's you!"
-Gary Edgeworth

"You gotta want it."
-Rob Hessman

"Just put on your warrior face."
-me in the eddy above most every hard rapid I've ever run

...and see below


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

My two most important...

Be prepared for anything on the river and be safe. 

Always have cold beer at the takeout.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

dirtbagkayaker said:


> The best advise I ever got was: "Go left or die!"
> 
> And of course "paddle hard retard!"


Also, Dude, retard is not the preferred nomenclature. Fucktard, please.


----------



## Redpaddle

Some of the Oregon boaters out here taught me:
"It's all class II if you keep your bow up"


----------



## Phil U.

It goes easier than it looks...


----------



## jmack

"Some people like kayaking, and some people love kayaking." - MattB

"Its not sketchy if you grease it"- unsolicited advice while scouting in the Black Canyon


----------



## Redpaddle

I almost forgot my favorite from a CO kayaker named "Crash": "Sometimes the best part of kayaking is when its over"


----------



## LSB

If it's day 3 and you don't know who the asshole is,,, IT'S YOU.


----------



## The Kooz

It's only class IV - how hard can it be?


----------



## hojo

When in doubt, just keep paddling. When in less doubt, just keep paddling. When confident, keep paddling but take in the view.

And don't follow Bank.


----------



## kendolama

"When in doubt, boof it" also one of my favorites "You should only swim when you're unconscious or under a rock" Paddle Hard!


----------



## one legged wonder

Hey now i have had some best and most interesting lines following Bank off of shit.


----------



## buckmanriver

1. If you have realized you are a boof - alcoholic your life has reached a new level of greatness.


----------



## ednaout

I believe this came from Josh Darnell in response to the boof above the tampax drop on Bailey....

"Don't get greedy with the boof!" 

Nick Yourd remembered this after boofing huge and going over the right side of the drop...


----------



## funkins

"Keep your head above your ass" 
- Bill 'Fish' Herring at the put in for Clear Creek of the Arkansas


----------



## adgeiser

Love the boof ones. 

Once while totally bored in February, I was talked into paddling the Brighton run on the south platte. ( Lenny you will never be forgiven )
At one point some people on shore were having some target practice... Unfortunately the bullets were going over our heads. With a couple close enough to hear. 

I looked over at my "buddy" and said " paddler harder while they reload".


----------



## adgeiser

I'm also a fan of... Charge it like a silverback.


----------

